# Paxil and D as side effect?



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Just started taking paxil, just half a 10 mg tab that I am supposed to increase to a whole tab in a week. This is the 3rd day I've been on it and I had some watery D. I don't usually get D (I do poop alot but its always formed). Wondering if this is a side effect of Paxil ( I think it is) and if so will it go away as I take the med longer? Any ideas,experiences regarding paxil? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I have been taking paxil for about 5 months now, but I have IBS-D so that isnt anything new. The thing that I have noticed is that As my stomach is still upset from time to time, it is generally lessened (the pain), and I have been calmer and less panic-ey.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks yzinger-I am IBS A so I guess having D is ok, I just dont want it to get out of control.(The D aspect of IBS bothers me more than C) I have heard good things from people on paxil, like you are saying being calmer, less anxious and hopefully less pain. I guess I need to give it more time, I've only been on it less than a week. Thanks very much for your imput.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Nancy, Maybe the paxil will make you clamer and less anxious. Hope all is well with you. Take Care Leah


----------



## jmitcham53 (Jun 24, 2003)

Years ago I tried Paxil and got violent D. The reason they put me on it was because Paxil as a general rule will make you a little constipated. But sure enough, I was in the less than .l% that had that reaction. What ended up helping me was imiprimine. It's an older anti-depressant. I got off of it too tho as there were other side effects I did not like.I wish there was an easy fix for this!


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Paxil can cause constipation but when I took it it was fine, no problems with constipation or diarrea.However I wouln't be surprised if it can cause that as a side effect b/c celexa did that to me but only for a week and then it went away.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I had loads of D and nausea on Paxil...more than usual, so I had to stop it.


----------

